# A good reason to like heat transfers



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

I recently did 50 shirts with both a front and back imprint in black......I was able to fit 3 extra designs on the extra space on the gang sheet....So as I always do, placed some logos of other clients in this space......When I was pressing the order I pressed 3 extra shirts and then delivered them to my clients....I just now got a 3rd order from these extra transfers....I do this often and it is rare not to an an order of some sort......


----------

